# IBEW 134 testing



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I took the test today and hopefully will score high enough. I felt there was enough time for each section except for the reading. Did anyone else feel this way? Ended up having to guess for about 15 questions on the reading, but feel I did very well on the other sections. I feel I might still might have a shot with guessing on this many questions, I should get full credit for the education portion of the application. If not, I now know what to do for the reading section next time.

Anyone know what kind of scores you need on the test to get high on the list?


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

you will be placed on a list and wherever you rank you will be in waiting. They took about 45 I believe the first class. I know just a couple points could be the difference of 100 slots


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! All I can do now I guess is wait and see what happens. These lists will and do get smaller for many reasons. Also, it's good it seems they are looking to hire quite a bit...45 is a good number


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah at 45 a class I will be set in 2016 lol


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TheBit said:


> Well, I took the test today and hopefully will score high enough. I felt there was enough time for each section except for the reading. Did anyone else feel this way? Ended up having to guess for about 15 questions on the reading, but feel I did very well on the other sections. I feel I might still might have a shot with guessing on this many questions, I should get full credit for the education portion of the application. If not, I now know what to do for the reading section next time.
> 
> Anyone know what kind of scores you need on the test to get high on the list?


What do you think looks better, not answering the last 15 questions on a test, or answering most of the last 15 questions wrong?


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you hire people? If so, what do you look for?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> What do you think looks better, not answering the last 15 questions on a test, or answering most of the last 15 questions wrong?


If you don't answer them you get them wrong. The only thing "looking" at which ones you answered or left blank is the scantron machine.


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

They even tell you before the test it's best to put "something" down.


----------

